# SJgames wants someone to write  a gurps supplement on how to play anthro characters.



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 10, 2013)

I figured someone here might be interested in writing a role playing game supplement. Here's what they want

And no, I do not work for Steve Jackson.


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: SJgames wants someone to write  a gurps supplement on how to play anthro characte*



The young man in the cafe said:


> I figured someone here might be interested in writing a role playing game supplement. Here's what they want
> 
> *And no, I do not work for Steve Jackson*.


Bullshit.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: SJgames wants someone to write  a gurps supplement on how to play anthro characte*



Teal said:


> Bullshit.



If I were an employee of SJ Games, I would have been up front with it. I would have probably tried to hype some of their products as well.


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: SJgames wants someone to write  a gurps supplement on how to play anthro characte*



The young man in the cafe said:


> If I were an employee of SJ Games, I would have been up front with it. I would have probably tried to hype some of their products as well.


Suuuuuure....


----------

